# I cannot open my new messages



## mds51 (Sep 24, 2014)

I show two new messages at the top right of the home screen but I cannot get them to open. Any advise on how to get them open ??
Thanks 
mds51


----------



## themule69 (Sep 25, 2014)

Just click on private message.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

